# Pellet poop advice?



## 16372 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi, just looking for some input from others who suffered the same thing. It's a bit long, so bear with me







Bit of backgroud - I'm 29 and have had IBS since I was 15. On the whole, it's never really been a debilitating problem; just one-off bouts of "spastic colon" (severe cramps/diarrhoea) every so often. About 3yrs ago. I would say the bouts started increasing slightly but nothing that required treatment or the need to see a doctor. Anyway, approx 18 months ago, I had a terrible time with nasty bouts occurring 1-2 times weekly. I was recommended Aloe Vera juice and Acidophilus and they have worked brilliantly. My IBS has been tons calmer over the last year and a half... until recently.Last November, I got a lengthy period of "rabbit poop" (I know many ppl here are familiar with that). Previously, I would have an occasional episode of constipation, nothing that wouldn't sort itself out; and I would consider such episodes normal and something that everyone experiences from time to time. I would also find the aloe vera juice would help in getting the old bowels chugging along. However, this time round,it was happening every BM (I go an average of 3 times per week) and was still happening after a month and the aloe juice wasn't really working. I was getting a bit concerned until suddenly (just before Xmas) everything returned to normal. I was having perfect poops on a regular basis. Typical IBS, I thought, the "alternating" syndrome.Then mid-Feb, the rabbit poop starts again. Juice is not helping, fruit smoothies aren't working either. I would go from tiny pellets that took a lot of straining to bigger broken-up pieces that took less straining, but I was not passing a normal, formed stool (but I was still going at my normal rate). At this point I decided to take a laxative to get things moving a bit smoother. Before taking the laxative (Syrup of Figs) I'd had a couple of semi-decent BMS (half fromed, half broken up) but took it nonetheles just to help my colon back to normal. Also, I'd been reading about bowel obstructions and other scary stuff and wanted to see if the laxative worked.The morning after my first dose, I had an abslutley perfect BM. I was very relieved. I left it a day and took another dose the following night. The next morning - perfect once again. At that point I didn't take anymore and just left my bowels to move naturally. I had my next BM 3 days later - easy to pass, some broken bits but the majority formed and normal. 3 days later, next BM - half pellets, half normal.Getting a bit concerned they were heading back to being pellets, and this was confirmed by my lastest BM (this morning) - total rabbit poop AGAIN!!	So, I know this is common, esp with IBS, but should it be going on this long? It's over a month now and the only decent BM's I've had within that time have been with the aid of a laxative. Is it time I saw my my doc or does the fact that I had normal BM's with the use of a laxative prove that my bowel is having a sluggish period and will right itself eventually like it did before Xmas?Does anyone else who gets this have any advice?


----------



## 16004 (Nov 17, 2006)

Have you tried anything other than the aloe vera juice? Fiber supplements? An increase of fiber in your diet or stool softeners may help.Do you have any other IBS symptoms: pain, bloating, gas?


----------



## 16372 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi,I took the Fig/Senna laxative and it worked like a charm but have not took it since because I don't want to rely on it to have a proper bowel movement.I'm not getting any pain, gas or bloating, but I never really did. Although, I did have cramps the night before the last bout of "rabbit droppings". In fact, that bout (on Sat) seemed liked the first episode in passing one whole BM. I went again yesterday morning and passed a small but solid BM, then in the evening I passed a larger solid BM (although it seemed to be formed from smaller peieces). It felt like that was just one BM that took 3 sittings to pass. I have experienced this before.


----------



## 16004 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would definitely try taking colace, this is a stool softener, not a laxative, and it is safe to take daily. They come in 50 and 100mg. Start at a lower dose and work up. It may take a couple of days until you see a difference.Also try adding a fiber supplement like fibercon and see if that helps. I know how frustrating this all can be, believe me!


----------



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

What's aloe vera juice? Where do you get it? And what does it taste like?


----------



## 16372 (Jan 2, 2006)

Maureen - thanks for the tip about the stool softeners. I might try these. My last BM was totally normal and I'm hoping that was the start of their return back to normal (for how long I don't know). I'll know in a day or two







ThatchickAli - aloe vera juice is recomended for digestive problems; IBS, indigestion, etc. When I first took it (combined with acidophilus capsules) it was like my bowel got a spring cleaning. I suppose after a while though, it may start to lose it's effect on some people. It hasn't really done much for me lately.It doesn't taste great (quite sharp and bitter) but you only take one does a day, so I never found the taste a problem.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

i was wondering... why do we get pellets... what causes them?


----------



## 18503 (Mar 29, 2007)

I dont know, in my situation I have them because I have chronic constipation all my life, I have pockets in the intestines where the poo has collected and turned into little balls. sometimes they are in there for so long that the poo dries out and turns out to be all dry and flakey, like cornflakes... But i dont know why other people get them, I would love to hear some of other people stories.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

speaking of pockets... i feel like there's a pocket around my rectum.. or something but for me lately im having loose stools i guess and they're coming out as pellets which is really annoying...


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Where do you get the Syrup of Figs ?


----------

